# FreeBSD 8 and sux network



## dns (Jan 24, 2011)

I have no network
notice:

```
nfe0 watchdog timeout
```
How i can fix this error?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 24, 2011)

How to ask questions the smart way.


----------

